# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Në çfarë moshe duhet të fillojë edukata seksuale?

## Estella

Sapo lexova disa nga pergjigjet qe kam marre tek tema e Abortit. 
Me erdhi ndermend kjo teme e re. Ne c'fare moshe duhet te filloje edukata seksuale? Sa te hapur duhet te jene prinderit me femijet.
ne c'fare moshe duhet te behet nje teme diskutimi mides studenteve dhe mesueseve.
Kontraceptivat per femra dhe meshkuj, dhe edukimi i femijeve per to.
E kujt eshte pergjegjesia e prinderve apo e institucioneve sociale?
Kush ka pergjegjesine me te madhe?

Si gjithnje i mirepresim debatet, pyetjet dhe sugjerimet.

Estella!

----------


## Estella

Nuk ka asnjë gjallesë në tokë dhe as shpendë që fluturojnë me dy krahë e që nuk i janë ndarë në grupe (të ndryshme), sikurse edhe ju.

Elementi i çiftit është i njëjtë shprehje si ajo që e kemi hasur në ajetet që kanë të bëjnë me reproduktimin e bimëve. Këtu janë shënuar gjinitë. Një hollësi shumë karakteristike është theksimi i saktësisë së sasisë së vogël të lëngut që është e nevojshme për riprodhim. Pasi është po ajo fjalë që tregon spermën e përdorur për njeriun.

RIPRODHIMI NJERËZOR 

Riprodhimi është temë mbi të cilën çdo vepër e hershme e njeriut - sapo të merrej paksa me hollësirat - në mënyrë të pashmangshme shpreh pikëpamje të gabuara. Në mesjetë - edhe në periudhën që nuk është aq shumë e largët - riprodhimi ka qenë i veshur me lloj-lloj mitesh dhe besytnish. Por nuk ka mundur të jetë ndryshe pasi për t'i kuptuar mekanizmat e saj të ndërlikuar njeriu ka qenë dashur që ta dijë anatominë, të zbulojë mikroskopin dhe të lindi të ashtuquajtura dituri themelore në të cilat janë ushqyer fiziologjia, embriologjia, obstetrika etj. Në Kur'an është krejtësisht ndryshe. Libri në shumë vende evokon mekanizma preciz dhe përmend faza shumë të sakta të riprodhimit, dhe me rastin e leximit nuk orfon asnjë dëshmi të pasaktë sado të vogël. E gjithë kjo është shprehur me terma të thjeshtë, të lehtë për të kuptuar nga shkalla e zhvillimit të njeriut dhe krejtësisht në përputhje me atë që do të zbulohet shumë më vonë.

----------


## Estella

EDUKIMI SEKSUAL 



Epoka jonë beson se ka bërë shumë zbulime në të gjitha fushat. Ajo konsideron se ka sjellë risi në lëndën e edukimit seksual dhe mendon se hapja e të rinjve ndaj problemeve të jetës është sukses i botës bashkëkohore, meqë shekujt e kaluar, në këtë pikëpamje, kanë qenë të njohur për terrin e madh në të cilin kanë qenë, e për të cilin shumë veta thonë se janë përgjegjëse fetë, pa e preçizuar cili. 

Mirëpo krejt atë që kemi thënë paraqet dëshmi se para 14 shekujsh, çështjet teorike, nëse mund të thuhet kështu, që i takojnë riprodhimit njerëzor, kanë qenë pjesë e njohurisë njerëzore aq sa ka qenë e mundur një gjë e tillë, duke pasur parasysh se nuk ka pasur të dhëna anatomike dhe fiziologjike që do t'i bënin të mundshme shqyrtimet më të gjera, prandaj për shkak të kuptimit është dashur të përdoret një gjuhë e thjeshtë që i është përshtatur kapacitetit të të kuptuarit nga dëgjuesit e predikimit. 



"(Njeriu) është krijuar prej lëngut i cili hudhet nga lidhja e pjesëve të jashtme të trupit të mashkullit dhe të femrës".  

"(Njeriu) është krijuar nga lëngu që hudhet - që del ndërmjet boshtit kurrizor dhe gjoksit". Ky në fund të fundit, është pak i kuptueshëm. 

Ne c'fare moshe duhet nje person te filloje te mesoje edukaten seksuale?

----------


## Estella

me duket se keni turp te flisni.........

----------


## MEDEA

estella... goxha teme...por shqiptaret i shmangen gjithmone.
edukata seksuale eshte shume e rendesishme...por duke qene se ne jemi nje popull qe vijme nga 50 vjet heshtje totale...nuk mund te zeme menjehere te flasim lirshem per sexin, qe dikur ka qene tabu e ndoshta eshte akoma.
liberalizimi ndodh vetem ne qytetet kryesore... kurse me thelle ka shume obskurantizem mbi tema te tilla.

sepse pikerisht ata qe duhet te na flisnin per edukaten sexuale...jane ata te cilet kane pranuar te heshtin per shume vjet ne lidhje me kete teme.
apo ndoshta ekziston bllokimi psikologjik...dhe sidomos kultura e nevojshme

keshtu qe eshte krijuar nje hendek...i cili zor se do kapercehet edhe per disa vite te tjera.
por gjithsecili nese do mund te informohet mbi seksin...qe eshte shume i rendesishem dhe qe per te flitet aq pak.......

----------


## {FIGO}

Vetem fjale!!!Po veprat???
mund ta kurseje kete teme,jo x gje por eshte shume pa vend .Nuk besoj qe ne forum te kete 12vjecare.

----------


## goca_me_tekA

ne fakt une per vete edukaten sexuale ne shkolle e kam mar ne klas te 8, kur e marin te gjithe ndersa mami me ka folur vazhdimisht dhe mendoj se eshte e drejte qe te gjithe te marrin edukate sexuale ne moshen e pjekurise  :buzeqeshje:  ne fillim te adoleshences
mgjth ktu ne shqiperi jemi icik mbrapa po hajt mo se do dalim edhe neve nga iher para  :shkelje syri: 
pastaj cuditem per meshkujt (femrat me pak) qe nuk flasin se na mbahen per sexaxhinj te medhenj
nejse ika una
shnet

----------


## MEDEA

duke qene se ketu ne forum tani per tani nuk ka asnje rregull mbi temat qe mund te hapen...dmth cdo njeri eshte plotesisht libero te shkruaje cte doje ...atehere edhe kjo teme mund te hapet me se miri.... se po qe puna per filter ketu...ka shume tema qe duheshin zhdukur  :buzeqeshje:  :perqeshje: 
gjithsesi... ti ke mendimin tend.
ciaoooo
 :flutura: 
p.s. i pashe te gjiiiiiiithe fotografite e tua...con l'italia intera  :buzeqeshje: 
di nuovo ciaoo

----------


## Estella

Nuk e di se per c'fare veprash e keni fjalen Figo dhe gjithashtu nuk po kometoj fjalet e tua. vetem dua te them se prinderit e sotem kane shume probleme me ceshtjen e edukates seksuale. Shume prinder nuk e kane idene se c'fare eshte edukata seksuale, dhe se sa e rendesishme eshte ajo si teme. edukata seksuale eshte nje nga temat me shqetesuese te sotme, per vete faktin sepse asnje nuk e merr persiper edukimin seksual te femijeve te sotem. Ne kete teme jane ftuar te gjithe, edhe femijet edhe prinderit e tyre.


Perzemersisht 
Estella

----------


## Shpresmiri

Marrë nga një libër për të rinjët meshkuj:


_I dashuri Tomë!_ 

_Aspak nuk e marr për "qesharake" që më ke shkruar, por besoj se kjo është krejtësisht në rregull. Natyrisht prindërit gjithmonë shpresojnë se fëmijët e tyre më së miri do të bisedojnë për hallet dhe vështirësitë e veta me ta, e jo me ndonjë të huaj, por njeriu i ri kur të rritet - si ti tani -, atëherë është e nevojshme një distancë, atëherë prindërit e tij nganjëherë nuk mund t'i shërbejnë pikërisht për arsye se janë aq të afërt me të. Në një situatë të këtillë është mirë të kesh një shok atëror që nuk është shumë i afërm me ty, që nuk e ka të njohur saktësisht përditshmërinë tënde, i cili meqenëse sjeton përditë me ty - nuk është i mësuar me Tomën e vogël, siç ke qenë ti dikur si fëmijë, që tani të ketë frikë prej këtij djaloshi - Tomës, në të cilin tashti po zhvillohesh. E nësa ky shok përveç kësaj është edhe biolog, pra ai që kuptohet në ligjet e jetës së kafshëve dhe të njeriut, atëherë me pyetjet e tua i je drejtuar personit të vërtetë._ 
_ Përveç kësaj, edhe vet jam thjesht i gëzuar nëse mund të të ndihmoj pak me letërkëmbimet tona; sepse nuk jam ende aq i vjetër që të harroj sa vështirësi dhe pasiguri, sa shqetësime dhe mundime sjell me vete të rriturit (të bërit i pjekur), kur fillon të trashurit e zërit dhe rritja e vrullshme (të gjitha këpucët janë shumë të vogla, e mëngët shumë të shkurtra). Më së shumti shqetëson rritja dhe ndërrimet zhvillimore në trupin personal, problematika me seksin personal dhe me seksin e cucave përkitazi vajzave._ 
_Natyrisht se edhe babai yt ka hequr mundime në të gjitha këto vështirësi zhvillimore dhe dhembjet që i shkakton rritja - ai atëherë njësoj ka qenë djalosh në rrugën e rritjes për në djal të ri si që është rasti edhe me ty tashti -; por pikërisht për shkak të vështirësive të tilla të pubertetit, si edhe për shkak të turpit të vërtetë që me këtë e ndjen vet ai, nuk flet me kënaqësi me djalin e vet për këtë dhe vërtetë është shumë i kënaqur nëse këtë e merrë mbi vete një këshilltar i largët me përvojë. Unë, pra, po e pranoj me gjithë zemër "kushtin" tënd, i dashuri Tomë, që prindërit e tu ("veçanërisht babai") tash për tash asgjë të mos dijnë për letërkëmbimin tonë. Kjo është çështje meshkujsh që do të mbesë krejtësisht në mes nesh. Më vonë kur t'i kesh përballuar vështirësitë ekzistuese, sigurisht do t'ia zbulosh vetë babait tënd qëllimin e letërkëmbimit tonë._ 
_Natyrisht se edhe babai yt ka hequr mundime në të gjitha këto vështirësi zhvillimore dhe dhembjet që i shkakton rritja - ai atëherë njësoj ka qenë djalosh në rrugën e rritjes për në djal të ri si që është rasti edhe me ty tashti -; por pikërisht për shkak të vështirësive të tilla të pubertetit, si edhe për shkak të turpit të vërtetë që me këtë e ndjen vet ai, nuk flet me kënaqësi me djalin e vet për këtë dhe vërtetë është shumë i kënaqur nëse këtë e merrë mbi vete një këshilltar i largët me përvojë. Unë, pra, po e pranoj me gjithë zemër "kushtin" tënd, i dashuri Tomë, që prindërit e tu ("veçanërisht babai") tash për tash asgjë të mos dijnë për letërkëmbimin tonë. Kjo është çështje meshkujsh që do të mbesë krejtësisht në mes nesh. Më vonë kur t'i kesh përballuar vështirësitë ekzistuese, sigurisht do t'ia zbulosh vetë babait tënd qëllimin e letërkëmbimit tonë._ 
_Po thua se është gjithçka aq vështirë, ajo me vajza, me shoqen që në moshën tënde dalngadal tashmë do të duhej, por edhe do të dëshiroje ta kesh, dhe në përgjithësi e gjithë çështja me seksualitetin. - Këtu më duhet të të jap krejtësisht të drejtë: po, vështirë është gjithë ajo e reja, e pakëndshmja dhe ajo kërcënuese që rrokulliset në të riun në pubertet - e tërë ajo "çështja me seksualitetin". Mirëpo, duhet të shiqojmë edhe këtë: është shumë ngushëlluese dhe e gëzueshme që tashti krejtësisht qartë fillon në jetën Tënde, shkalla e re e zhvillimit, që ngadalë, por pashmangshëm në trupin tënd, shpirtin tënd dhe psikikën tënde të fillosh të pjekesh në njeri të rritur dhe të nisesh brigjeve të reja._  

_I Yti J.I._

----------


## Resto

Nuk perdoret kjo gjuhe ne forum. Teper primitive Tirons. Mund te shkruash dicka tjeter. Me thuaj po qe se ke ndonje pyetje.

Estella

----------


## erin73

Tironsi,më vulgar se kaq nuk mund të ishe(por je i lirë edhe ti të shprehësh çfarë mendon).
Estella tema është shumë interesante!!!!!
Unë s'kam fëmijë,por mendoj se edukata duhet të fillojë që në moshë të vogël,duke filluar me mësimin e njohjes së organeve seksuale dhe duke u dhënë shpjegime përsa u përket diferencave fizike ndërmjet seksit mashkullor e femëror,duke treguar se nga dalin fëmijët(sigurisht,pa hyrë në hollësira kur mosha është sh. e vogël),të shpjegohet cikli mestrual që kur vajza është 7-8vjeçe ....të gjitha këto gjëra që ne s'na kanë shpjeguar për injorancë ose tabu.
Në moshën adoleshente është detyrë e prindit të shpjegojë më me hollësi raportin seksual dhe përdorjen e kontracetivëve për të mos pasur një nesër "surpriza" të padëshiruara(sëmundje që trasmetohen seksualisht ose shtatzani të padëshiruara).
Për sa i përket shkollës,sipas meje,luan një rol sekondar e megjithatë të rëndësishëm dhe ndihmon sidomos ata që kanë vështirësi të flasin për të tillë temë në familje.

----------


## berat96

Per Estellan:

==========
Nuk ka asnjë gjallesë në tokë dhe as shpendë që fluturojnë me dy krahë e që nuk i janë ndarë në grupe (të ndryshme), sikurse edhe ju. 
==========

Ne te vertete ka gjallesa ne toke qe nuk jane te ndara ne grupe te ndryshme.

Persa i perket Kuranit dhe embriologjise apo kontributit ne lidhje me riprodhimin njerezor eshte me mire te diskutosh tek tema Mesime nga Kurani.  Ka disa studime qe tregojne per shume ngjashmeri midis vargjeve te Kuranit dhe mesimet e Galienit, nje "doktor" grek.  Ai e shpjegoi se krijimi i njeriut kalon neper 4-5 faza. Edhe Kurani permend te njejten gje, zhvillimin e embrionit ne faza te ndryshme. Ne te vertete, ky eshte nje mesim i gabuar.

----------


## Shpresmiri

_I dashuri Tomë!_ 

_Kur të dhemb gjithkund, sikurse lëkura kur të është bërë shumë e ngushtë, prej së cilës dëshiron të dalësh, vërtetë duke mos e ditur ku, atëherë si biolog mendoj në vemiza të fluturës që sipas ligjit natyror njëjtë dalin prej lëkurës, duhet ta hjekin këmishëzën për tu rritur dhe një ditë të mund të fluturojnë. Edhe atyre lëkura e vjetër u bëhet përnjëherë shumë e ngushtë, e pastaj pëlcet (që sigurisht nuk është gjë shumë e këndshme). Nën të fshehet trupi i butë, i ndjeshëm i vemizës i cili duhet me forcë të nxirret, dhe të ruhet e të mbrohet deri sa të mos rritet në flutur. Atëherë harrohen dhimbjet e zhvillimit dhe lihet lëkura e rrudhur e vjetër. Është e pakuptueshme  kishte për të thënë vemiza po të mundte - që doheresh paskam qenë në të, po shumë e ngushtë paska qenë për mua! 
Një zhveshje e këtillë e lëkurës që sjell ndërrime të mëdha e pret secilin djalosh në pubertet. Të tjerët e vërejnë në rend të parë ndërrimin e zërit, të hutuarti (papërqëndrimi) dhe trazimi. Por, ti vetë i vëren, në këtë periudhë shumë më shumë ndërrime në vetvete dhe brenda vetes. Gjithashtu edhe te të tjerët djem në klasën tënde i vëren këto dallime që i ndodhin secilit, dikujt më shpejt dikujt më ngadal. Ju sigurisht për këtë bisedoni me shoqi shoqin dhe e shihni se trupi po ndërrohet në të gjithë ju. Por jo vetëm kjo - e gjithë bota duket ndryshe, e jashtëzakonshme: nuk je më i kënaqur me prindër (a është ashtu?, ata janë të moshës së vjetër, shumë pak i marrin vesh nevojat Tua, gjithmonë e mbajnë për të keq pikërisht atë çka ty të bënë kënaqësi dhe gjithmonë mendojnë se githçka dijnë më mirë se Ti), vëllezërit dhe motrat më të reja, nëse i ke, bëhen gjithnjë e më të padurueshëm; Për ty tani janë interesante dhe të rëndësishme krejtësisht sende tjera. Nganjëherë do të dëshiroje të mëshosh rreth vetes, të dalësh prej lëkurës Tënde (si vemiza e fluturës), do të dëshiroje të ikësh prej shtëpisë së prindërve dhe prej qytetit të vendlindjes ku tashmë askush nuk të kupton mirë, do të dëshiroje të shkëputesh në një largësi tërheqëse, në një vend të huaj, në një avanturë, në një jetë të ashpër, të vërtetë, një jetë burri. Xhaketa prej lëkure, motocikli, pistoleta, cigaret, "tullumet" (banketet) me muzikë të dehur e kësaj t'ia shtojmë edhe ndonjë "peshk të mirë" - a mos është kjo jeta e vërtetë? 
Jo, o Tomë, e gjithë kjo nuk është jeta e vërtetë, - këtu duhet edhe unë ta luaj kokën njëjtë me dyshim dhe duke mos të të kënaqur si "plaku" yt te shtëpia. Por ndoshta mund të biem dakord në këtë: kjo nuk është jetë e vërtetë, por në një mënyrë tregon në një drejtim që shpie kah ajo. Të gjitha këto ëndërrime të një djaloshi (të cilat doheresh as që kanë qenë më të ndryshme, përveç se në to në vend të motrorrit me rrotulla ka qenë kali kalorës, e në vend të pistoletës lasere shtiza dhe shpata) janë të drejtuara në një drejtim të mirë dhe të nevojshëm përpara kah dëshiron të shkosh. Motorri me rrotulla dhe tullumet shtëpiake në të vërtetë janë tani "ngjyra bërtitëse" dhe "paraforma të vrazhda", por me ndihmën e tyre në të vërtetë dëshiron të hysh në botën e aktivitetit, të fuqisë vepruese, afshit, vetformimit dhe protestës kundër gjithçkasë që do të mund të të ndalonte për ta gjetur vetveten. Kur ti bësh njëherë disa hapa në atë drjetim të nevojshëm, shpejt do ta vëresh vetë çka mendoj me fjalën "i vrazhdë" dhe "bërtitës" dhe çka do të thotë "paraformë"._ 
_Duke kërcitur me zhurmë të motorrit me rrotulla është një paraformë e tillë e vrazhdë e dëshirës së mirë që shpejt dhe me fuqi personale të përparohet në botë. Mjegulla e tymit, "era e këndshme e botës së largët", sharjet e zëshme si burri, dhe forca e vrazhdë e boksit dhe rrahja i shërbejnë qëllimit të mirë që të bëhet i vërtetë, mashkull i fortë që si frikësohet as vdekjes as djallit, por lufton për atë çka duhet ta mbrojë. Ritmet e nxehta të muzikës dhe beatë (më fal Tomë, por mua ma vret syrin!) janë paraforma të vrazhda, simbole të pavetëdijshme të dëshirave të mira për një përkushtim të dëshirës së flaktë, simbol i ekstazës së ndjenjës së fortë nxitëse. Dhe më në fund, "peshku i mirë", "super mace", "kukull e këndshme"? Të gjitha këto emërtime ku flitet për diçka aq ngacmue gjoja me aq pakujdesi, duhet të japin zemër në qëndrim ndaj gruas, ndaj dashurisë, ndaj ngjarjes së madhe, për më tepër tmerrësisht të madhe, të bashkimit të plotë në mbarim të rrugës të dy personave që sot në realitet janë të larguar me "qindra kilometra" njëri prej tjetrit: do të thotë, Teje që tashmë po rritesh në vetminë e Unit tënd personal - dhe asaj femre sot ende e largët dhe e huaj, që një ditë, nëse do të këtë sukses mrekullia e madhe e dashurisë, do të jetë gruaja Jote dhe që sdo të dëshirojë të jetë tjetër pos gruaja Jote._ 

_I Yti J. I._

----------


## Vinjol

bravo estella ke shtruar nji teme qe do shqyrtim 

jam plotesisht dakort qe kjo teme te kete shqyrtime te medha sepse si tha edhe medea ne vijme mbas 50 vjet komunizem ku mungonte dialogu i prindit midis femijes ose shoqateve te ndryshem qe merren me kete fenomen sa per mendimin tim  duhet te ekzistoje nji ekuiliber si per vajzat me nenat e tyre ashty edhe per djemte me baballaret e tyre  pse do thoniju sepse njeriu qe ne moshen 12 -13 i lindin  ndjenjat e para edh emenyra me e mire se si per ti kaluar keto situata eshte bashkbisedimi i femijes me vet prindin kaq kisha bye all

----------


## MEDEA

assasins jam dakort me ty pervecse ne nje pike...aty ku thua..."nena flet me vajzen e babai me djalin" ketu e ke shume gabim sepse pikerisht keto mure qe i veme njeri-tjetrit ne lidhje me keto tema na bejme te kemi probleme me vone...! njerezit pa dallim seksi, duhet te flasim lirshem per te...sepse ne fund te fundit (normalisht) dy sekset e kundert do kene marrdhenie bashke...keshtu qe ndoshta djalit i duhet nje opinion i nenes, paraprakisht, dhe anasjelltas...
pastaj edukata seksuale eshte shume me shume sesa mesimi i pjeseve vetem te trupit tend....partneret duhet te njohin shume mire anatomine e njeri-tjetrit dhe nje sere gjerash te tjera qe kane lidhje ma mbrojtjen...apo edhe me semundjet seksualisht te transmetueshme.
ka shume pune per te bere me brezat e rinj...ashtu si edhe me adultet ekzistues... le te shpresojme se nje dite do te kemi kulturen dhe guximin per te folur haptazi per seksin me te gjithe...ne menyre qe te informohemi dhe ta shijojme sa me mire kete aspekt shume te rendesishem te jetes...per te cilin flitet kaq pak....!

----------


## Blendi

se edukata seksuale duhet filluar ne moshen 10 vjec per cunat e 12 vjec per gocat.

----------


## goca_me_tekA

hmmm
blendi e ek gabim
sepse femrat piqen me shpejt sesa  meshkujt
keshtuqe ato e marrin me perpara edukaten sexuale nga 
prinderit
nejse ky eshte mendimi im
bye all

----------


## Blendi

huuuuh.
te gjithe e dime se femrat piqen para meshkujve, por e kane anen emocionale me te dobet,rreshkasin me kollaj, e demtimi qe u vjen eshte me i madh.thashe vetem qe ti ruajme nga gjojnat e turpshme,kjo bote ka dale menc u bejne edukate seksuale, qe 6-7 vjec nxenesve. Dikur duhet tu thuhet, po jo shume heret. keshtu mendoj une.femrat 12 vjec e m 10vjec.
hajt shnet, blendi

----------


## Estella

Edukata seksuale ne shtepi nga prinderit varet nga zhvillimi i femijes dhe ambienti ku ata/ato jetojne. Per sa i perket institucioneve te tjera nuk duhet te kete dallime midis meshkujve dhe femrave dhe mosha ne te cilen duhet te filloje edukata seksuale.

hajt shnet te gjitheve

----------

